# Game #73: Cavs @ Bobcats (4/2/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 73*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(43-29) @* *Charolotte Bobcats** (20-53)*

_*Sunday, April 2, 2006*_
*Time:* 3:00pm PT, 6:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Charlotte Bobcats Arena*, Charlotte, North Carolina

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’*


*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* This is a game Cleveland should win, thus they need to avoid a letdown. Their emotions were running high after beating the Heat and that same momentum needs to continue as Cleveland strives to secure the homecourt.

*•* Work the LeBron to Z inside-outside connection to perfection. Get Zydrunas some touches early because if Zydrunas scores some baskets early, he’ll usually be solid the rest of the game. If Marshall struggles, Coach Brown needs to let Varejao take his minutes. LeBron and Anderson have good chemistry together.

*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS’ NOTES*

*•* If Cleveland plays around and doesn’t play to their potential, the Bobcats need to get out to an early lead. Stretch that lead out as far as possible before the Cavs begin to regroup for their inevitable charge. Let Felton go wild and pick up where he left off in the last meeting between the teams.

*•* Get Cleveland out of their comfort zone. Let the game take an inconsistent turn and in the midst of the chaos, get Cleveland out of their strong halfcourt game of pounding and grinding. Charlotte would rather have Cleveland fail to exploit their advantage in the paint and not pick on that weakness over and over again.

*OVERVIEW*

The Bobcats will play with nothing to lose, so the pressure is on Cleveland to avoid the upset. If Cleveland can win a road game on the second night of a back-to-back, their momentum will continue and carry over into the next game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need 7 more wins to get to 50 and Lebron a clear shot at the MVP. We've pretty much locked up homecourt


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

8 in a row, here we come


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Exactly. Spurs beat Washington homecourt is locked up. 

It's all about playing well heading into the playoffs and Lebron making his push for MVP.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So should we all pray for a reduction in Lebrons minutes. He is getting to a scary level 44 minutes a game. These next games really should look into getting Lebron back to mid 30's. Even more so if Larry is coming back in a week or so.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm going to this game :biggrin:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I'm going to this game :biggrin:


 Do you live down south?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW, i just found out that this game was today. I had no clue. Thats pretty cool.

Indians and cavs tonight = heaven


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> WOW, i just found out that this game was today. I had no clue. Thats pretty cool.
> 
> Indians and cavs tonight = heaven


LOL you know what's funny, same for me. For some reason I thought this was on Monday? (I blame REMY! His game thread says Monday :biggrin: )


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*

^ Good catch. I have to fix that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*



remy23 said:


> ^ Good catch. I have to fix that.


 remy is losing his touch hehe. He said yesterdays game was going to happen on Sunday 

I think he isn't getting enough sleep with the Cavs so much in the news right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*

Cleveland leads 12-8 with 7:06 remaining in the opening quarter. There has been plenty of up-and-down moments thus far and it's been pretty entertaining.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*

LeBron with back-to-back drives. I love it when he plays inside.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*

The first quarter was very entertaining and Cleveland leads by five (28-23).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*



remy23 said:


> The first quarter was very entertaining and Cleveland leads by five (28-23).


 Gooden with a first quarter again: not sure what he needs to take more minutes away from Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*

Kind of wierd all of our points in the are from our starting frontcourt: no one else scored but Gooden, Z, and Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*

Flip threw a sweet lob to James there. Awesome! Highlight reel material.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah that one was phenomenal. LeBron is well on his way to another 40 pt triple double with 19/3/4. We'll see if he gets enough minutes to complete it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like the fact Varejao has been getting more action in recent games. We usually play better with him in the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Very strange game right now from an offensive perspective: Literally all but 2 of our points have come from our frontcourt.

Lebron on pace for another 40 point game on a ridiculous FG%


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*



remy23 said:


> Flip threw a sweet lob to James there. Awesome! Highlight reel material.


I'm so spoiled by all his highlight reel dunks. 

http://s42.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=37U2E7HOT36SE1SPCRS9VLH55Q


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland isn't finishing Charlotte off. The Cavs lead by four points at halftime (53-49).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*



spongyfungy said:


> I'm so spoiled by all his highlight reel dunks.
> 
> http://s42.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=37U2E7HOT36SE1SPCRS9VLH55Q


Thanks man. When people make LeBron James 3rd season videos, this will be one of the highlights.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Cleveland isn't finishing Charlotte off. The Cavs lead by four points at halftime (53-49).


 I can't actually think of one game where we dominanted from start to finish so this isn't that big of a surprise.

We also play down to the level of the opponent


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Felton burning us on the drive again. Goodness, I can't wait until we get a quick and defensive PG to deal with these speedy types.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

8 steals for the bobcats. Thats rediculous.

Again, raymond felton is ****ing us up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would seriously consider buying out D. Marshall this offseason if we can't trade him: he is worthless


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Don't worry, Martynas can play next year.

Cleveland leads by six points after three quarters of play (76-70).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I would seriously consider buying out D. Marshall this offseason if we can't trade him: he is worthless


 Lol after i post this he hits two shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ on the bench and we look awful.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LBJ on the bench and we look awful.


 Need to have Z in the game plus Flip when Lebron sits otherwise the offense collapse


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully we can extend this lead. We havent been able to really extend the lead all game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is close to a triple double but I"m not sure he has enough time to get it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Hopefully we can extend this lead. We havent been able to really extend the lead all game


 Extend a lead? what is that


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot by Flip. He's made some nice shots tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus we refuse to want to put this game away: lead only by 2 now AGGghghh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Big Ft's coming up here


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Big Ft's coming up here


 Get's em both


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Fouling a 3-point shooter? No, just no.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF Gooden: arggh


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow fouls out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why bring in Newble for an offensive possesion?

LOL Charlotte bricking FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones replaces Newble with 34 seconds to go


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron only makes 1 out of 2. Blah still forces teh Bobcats to hit a 3 to tie


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

50 wins is looking more and more like a possibility. Can this team run the table, the rest of the way?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 101, Charlotte 97*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The record of the team we face isn't that good so on the face of it: 50 wins are looking more and more likely. However a lot of those games are on the road 

50 wins and Lebron takes home the MVP: no real argument for anyone over him if he can reach that mark. Any games above 50 would just make his case stronger.

Helps that Nash is getting roasted by other all-star PG's like Billups and Kidd


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im very happy we won, and got 8 in a row. But we need to stop playing these close games versus bad teams.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> 50 wins is looking more and more like a possibility. Can this team run the table, the rest of the way?


Tough road stretch to end the season. It depends on how motivated some of those teams are at that point and if Larry can be ready to play in those games. 

I think it will take more than 50 wins for Lebron to get MVP. He will need to win those games @NJ and @Detroit. Stein and crew will highlight those for their "daily dime" if he loses and be sure to emphasize any negatives that occur in the game. 

But if he can win those games, I don't think even they can deny him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

By the way does anyone else realize how crazy it is that Lebron puts up 35/12/8 and it's really a ho-hum avg game? Almost a subpar game the way he's played lately.

It's like his usual assortment of ridiculous passes, highlight dunks and layups, skying boards = another night in the office. Amazing.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sucks to see lebron sit in foul trouble He was on pace for at least 45 + again, but hey as llong as the Cavs keep wining i could care less.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

quench23 said:


> Sucks to see lebron sit in foul trouble He was on pace for at least 45 + again, but hey as llong as the Cavs keep wining i could care less.


 Welcome to BBB.net quench23


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/03/2006 | Group effort defeats Bobcats*












> *Group effort defeats Bobcats*
> *Cavs extend winning streak to eight games*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers beat Bobcats for 8th straight*












> _LeBron James, right, drives past Charlotte Bobcats' Jumaine Jones, left, during the first half in Charlotte, N.C._
> 
> *Cavaliers beat Bobcats for 8th straight*
> 
> ...


----------

